
Ask HN: Modern tech companies that use Django for Web products. - rasulkireev
What are some big companies that use Django as a backend for most web based projects?<p>Examples that come to mind are Todoist and Parse.ly. What are the ones I am missing?
======
LiamPa
Old now but interesting:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/886221/does-django-
scale](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/886221/does-django-scale)

~~~
rasulkireev
Thanks, that's a good source.

------
siquick
MDN, NASA, Google, NHS

[https://wagtail.io/about-wagtail/](https://wagtail.io/about-wagtail/)

------
aynyc
Do you considered capsule pharmacy a tech or drug company? I believe they
still use Django.

------
dd82
O'Reilly's online learning platform is about 60% or more django in the
backend.

------
pydanny
Sentry uses Django.

~~~
LiamPa
Open source as well

[https://github.com/getsentry/sentry](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry)

------
thekashifmalik
Disqus ([https://disqus.com/](https://disqus.com/)) uses Django.

------
fiftyacorn
Zapier and Instagram

~~~
rasulkireev
How do you know about Zapier? Was not aware of that one.

~~~
fiftyacorn
I was doing some Django work and came across it.

You can't go wrong with django

------
Tolexx
Printrest Instagram NASA

~~~
rasulkireev
Didn't know about Pinterest

~~~
pydanny
Pinterest left Django for other things years ago.

~~~
rasulkireev
Yes, checked their site, it doesn't seem like they want their candidates to
use Django.

